# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Embalse de El Pasteral

## sergi1907

De camino a Susqueda nos encontramos con este pequeño embalse de 2 hm3 justo al pasar el barrio de este mismo nombre en la población de La Cellera de Ter.

Estos son los datos que figuran en la ficha del Seprem.
DATOS GENERALES	 	PRESA	 
Nombre de la Presa:	 PASTERAL, EL	Tipo de Presa:	 Gravedad
Otro Nombre:		Altura desde cimientos (m):	 34,000
En fase de:	 Explotación	Longitud de coronación (m):	 150,000
Titular de la presa:	 ENDESA GENERACION S.A.	Cota coronación (m):	 194,000
Proyectista:	 P-DURAN FARRELL	Cota cimentación (m):	 160,100
Categoría según riesgo:	 A	Cota cauce (m):	 162,100
Fin de las obras:	 01-01-1962	Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	 26,000
Recrecimiento:	 --	Nº de desagües:	 001
Coordenadas UTM 30:	 0964416 - 4663486	Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	 18,000 - 
Usos del embalse:	 Abastecimiento - - Hidroeléctrico 	Nº de aliviaderos:	 001
Usuarios:	 - - 	Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	 2810,000 - 
 	 	Regulación:	 No, Labio fijo - 
DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS	 	 	 
Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	 1780,000	DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS	 
Aportación media anual (hm3):	 0,000	Rio de ubicación:	 TER
Precipitación media anual (mm):	 0,000	Municipio:	 AMER Y SELLERA
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	 2800,000	Vertiente:	 C.I. CATALUÑA

Y estas algunas fotos de esta tarde

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Espectaculares imágenes, sergi1907, muchas gracias por compartirlas; qué buena tarde echaste.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Te dió para casi todo, Sergi. Y como siempre muy bonitas imágenes.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Como dicen algunos, buen viajecito te has vuelto a pegar!! No paras amigo... Y seguro que habrás disfrutado de lo lindo con esos desembalses, esos ríos y esos paisajes que dejan las lluvias tan fuertes que habéis tenido por la zona.
Muchas gracias por engrandecer el foro y hacerlo mejor. Saludos.

----------

